# college food?



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

My sister loves to cook, even to a fault. I was wondering if anyone has Ibs freindy recipies, that two college students can make and eat. Any ideas for fast grab food thats IBS freindly? Help!! I was gonna make her a cookbook for her birthday


----------



## emili (May 30, 2007)

Sorry, but I don't know any of these recipe. I think you should buy a cooking book, it's better


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

There's one called Eating for IBS by Heather somebody.. i just ordered it so I don't know if it's any good yet, but apparently Heather actually has IBS and she describes which fibers are good and bad and all that kinda stuff. I'm really excited to get it!


----------



## sucky (May 18, 2007)

Theres also a book called something a long the lines of: "Tell me what to eat if I have IBS" or some variation of that. It is less of a recipe book and more of a concise rule book. Its really staright forward and even has suggestions of what to eat at many fast food and casual dining restaurants. Since my dinner prep consists of waiting at the drive thru, its caught my attention!! I'm a college student too, so I get how most of these recipe books don't really work because theres no incentive or even likelihood of my dropping 20-30$$ on random ingredients that I have no other use for, and also needed an afternoon to cook one meal. No money + No time = No practical use for many of those IBS cook books!


----------

